
Iranian developers defy huge odds to create acclaimed computer game - faramarz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/20/AR2010032002730_pf.html
======
metamemetics
_"It was impossible to buy the licenses for the Western software used as the
game's engine. The Iranians had to rely on less powerful open-source software
that was freely available on the Web."_

The open source engine they are using is OGRE3D. <http://www.ogre3d.org/> It
is getting pretty impressive for an open-source project. Former Blizzard
North\Diablo 2 developers released a game called Torchlight that uses it.

~~~
cheald
I was using Ogre years ago, and it was a great product then - it seems to have
only gotten better with time.

It's a really quality piece of software.

------
blasdel
Try making an Amiga game as a student in Iraq during the first Gulf War (now
ported to the iPhone): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059188>

------
Maro
IANAL.

There is a U.S. trade embargo against Iran. I seem to remember some licenses
mention this, but the Ogre engine's MIT license certainly does not.
Unfortunately, I think the U.S. governemnt > MIT license.

[http://www.ustreas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/programs/ira...](http://www.ustreas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/programs/iran/iran.shtml)

[http://www.ustreas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/programs/ira...](http://www.ustreas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/programs/iran/iran.pdf)

 _To whom do these sanctions regulations apply? All U.S. persons and entities
(companies, non-profit groups, government agencies, etc.) wherever located...

Criminal penalties for violations of the Iranian Transactions Regulations may
result in a fine up to $1,000,000, and natural persons may be imprisoned for
up to 20 years. Civil penalties, which are not to exceed the greater of
$250,000 or an amount that is twice the amount of the transaction that is the
basis of the violation with respect to which the penalty is imposed may also
be imposed administratively...

EXPORTS TO IRAN - In general, unless licensed by OFAC, goods, technology
(including technical data or other information subject to Export
Administration Regulations), or services may not be exported, reexported, sold
or supplied, directly or indirectly, from the United States or by a U.S.
person, wherever located, to Iran or the Government of Iran. The ban on
providing services includes any brokering function from the United States or
by U.S. persons, wherever located. For example, a U.S. person, wherever
located, or any person acting within the United States, may not broker
offshore transactions that benefit Iran or the Government of Iran, including
sales of foreign goods or arranging for third-country financing or guarantees.

In general, a person may not export from the U.S. any goods, technology or
services, if that person knows or has reason to know such items are intended
specifically for supply, transshipment or reexportation to Iran._

~~~
btmorex
The copyright to Ogre3d is not owned by a U.S. citizen or company. Problem
solved.

~~~
woadwarrior01
Yeah, the lead developer for Ogre3d, sinbad is from Guernsey, UK.

------
wdewind
<http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/characters/witchdoctor.xml>
<http://garshasp.com/about-garshasp>

cool but damn, couldnt they have stolen a little less of their site's style
from blizzard?

